# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نكت عجبتني

## عاشقة الزهراء

[ALIGN=CENTER]نكت عجبتني [/ALIGN]

في بدوي قاعد مع امراته 

قالت له: قول لي كلمة تحسسني بالأمان 

قال لها: الحرس الوطني 



في مجموعة غمد يمشون على الكورنيش 

لقوا لوحة مكتوب عليها منطقة قروش 

قاموا كلهم نطوا في البحر 





زهراني جالس جنب ملكة جمال العالم 

قالت له: بوسني 

قال: لا سعودي من الباحة 





بيت سوداني للبيع! 

9غرف نوم+8غرف قيلولة+7غرف تمغط 





بدوى يسألونة كيف الاجازة في اندونيسيا 

قال من كثر مزارعها ودك تصير عنز 





فيه بدوي دق خيمه مع مصري 



قال البدوي وش رايك فيها؟ 

قال المصري: نفسي فيها 

قال البدوي: والله لو تفسي فيها لاكسر ظهرك 



عربجي صار مطوع 



الف كتاب تحذير الأمه من ابليس يلعن امه 



في اثنين محششين 

قال الاول للثاني تخيل نفسك قمت من النوم لاقيت نفسك ميت 

قال الثاني والله لانهبل 



محشش لقى محشش ثاني سأله وين رايح؟ 

قال الثاني: مدري!! وانت وين رايح ؟ 

قال الاول: مدري!! 

قال الثاني: اجل امش لانتأخر 



(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)(5)
مع تحيات عين السيح

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
  (5)(5)(5)(5) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه (5)(5)(5) 


في بدوي قاعد مع امراته 

قالت له: قول لي كلمة تحسسني بالأمان 

قال لها: الحرس الوطني  .. هذي عااد . .. 


 مشكور خيو على هاالنكت .. 

 فــــــروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور اخوي وماتقصر

----------


## فتون العلفيه

مشكورة اخت عين السييييييييح على الموضوع الحلوة ونتمنى المزيد





تحياتي فتون الي دمعها دمع الزهور
(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)

----------


## شجن

تسلم اخ عين السيح على ها النكت

والنكت مررره حلوه(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

يسلموا أخويي النكت الرائعة(5)(5)(5)(5)

----------


## داي الشجاع

والله النكت في غاية الروعة 

تسلمي والله عين السيح

دااااااااي(5)

----------


## بيسان

مشكور على النكت

----------


## شاهزنان

ههههههههههههه

شكرا عين السيح

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

تسلموا جميعاً على المرور
وهذي نكت ايضاُ ارجوا ان تعجبكم

........................
معلق على باب بيت عجوزتين إعلان
تزوج واحدة تحصل على اخرى مجانا
......................
في وحدة عجوز سقطت من الطابق الثاني على السلم حتى تحت بعدين ركضوا عليها اولادها قالوا لها يمة فيك شي قالت ايش رايكم في الحركة هاذي
........................
في عجوز تنطنط على الكنبه ليش؟
عشـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــان يقولـــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــون لها  
إجلسي يا بــــــــــنـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــت 
...................

...فيه عجوز تدرس في محو الأميه
كتبت المعلمه الرقم ( 11 ) علشان هو موضوع الدرس
جلست العجوز تبكي قربت منها المعلمه :- عسى ماشر تبكين ياخاله
ردت العجوز :- علشانك ذكرتيني بسيقان المرحوم .
...............
عجوز تبي تسوي روحها كشخه أسألوها من وين إنعالج قالت لهم من ماكدونالدز
...............................
مع الإعتذار لكبار السن

----------


## بنوتة توتة

هههههههههههههههه
حلوين

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مشكوره هداء

----------


## بريط

ههههههههههههه

----------

